# Which countries allow 3 embryo transfer for under 40s?



## BeeBee (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi

we have had 9 failed attempts (3 fresh, 6 frozen) and have been told that our best chance would be to have 3 or more embryos transferred. Because i am under 40 though (36) this is not allowed in the UK.

Does anyone know which countries will allow it? very frustrating to have had 5 different consultants tell us this is what we need but be unable to do anything about it!

thanks
BB
x


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm going to Serum in Athens (there is a thread under Greece).  Penny there prefers to put 3 back.  She really is lovely and I would recommend her.  Have a look at the Serum thread and you'll see loads of positive feed back.


----------



## Ariella (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi BB,

You can also have 3 put back in the Czech Republic (Reprofit), in some clinics in Spain and in the US although DE in the States is quite expensive.

Good luck!

*Ariella xx  *


----------



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi Bee Bee,

I had 3 put back at Invimed in Poland and I was 34 at the time. Wishing you all the very best in finding your next clinic and in your next cycle.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

spain, USA, India, Dubai and some other European countries, good luck


----------



## BeeBee (Jan 23, 2006)

many thanks for your replies. Just have to convince my husband now as we'd agreed no more treatments!!

BB
x


----------



## Trix100 (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi - Cape Fertility in Cape Town let you put 3+ back depending on quality.  I had 3 put back at the age of 31.


----------

